# "Little Prelude in E Minor"



## JamieHoldham (May 13, 2016)

Hiya, got a short little piece I made in about half a hour I had to kill, its a short piece with hand swapping material and inverting it, short and sweet, nothing complicated.

On advice of someone I cant remember who in another post recommended I stop trying create too complex & long works, for now I am doing short & fairly simple, working my way upwards until I can create complex, multi-voice Fugues and the like which I adore composing the most.

.wav file: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxOhd_SjRuUbVk3Uk0xVTZKX0U/view?usp=sharing
PDF: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BxxOhd_SjRuUTlF5RFlDb2tTVGc/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Alexanbar (May 11, 2016)

See my idea in https://musescore.com/user/102760/scores/2309906


----------

